# stem with needle leaf ID please



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've been wondering what this plant is for a while now.
I got it from a friend who didn't have a clue either.
It has become my favorite plant. Looks so nice when it's pearling.

Any ideas?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like a Mayaca species of some sort perhaps.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's _Lagarosiphon madagascariensis_.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats it..... Lagarosiphon madagascariensis.........thank you very much!!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, there ya go. Erroneosly called a Mayaca sometimes. Woops.


----------

